# The Planted Chi breeding project aka.. the love shack!



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My lovely girlfriend donated her fluval chi to my fish/breeding project.. code name "the love shack"

After aquiring some amazing little Celestial Pearl Danios i decided to take a stab at breeding the little guys.










Once i had the tank planted/cycled i put in a 3F/2M cpd's and let them roam the love shack for a few weeks.
Sadly 2 weeks had gone by and i have not spotted any fry... later i learned that the parrents tend to snack on the eggs which will greatly reduce the fry count.
I recived some Painted fire shrimp in the mail from frank (including some babies) which i feared might be eaten.. so i moved the parrents back to the 12G edge.

about 4 or 5 days later a miracle happened.. fry started to appear in the tank!










I believe i got somewhere from 15-19 fry out of the week or two of spawning (that didn't get eaten!)

The Chi is now doubling is a shrimp/fry tank...

About a month later the fry are actually starting to look like actual fish! (its exciting)


















Tonight i moved about half the fry to another 10G shrimp tank to give them a little more space to grow up.

In another tank I put 3f/2m (along with some shrimp) and a few diy egg traps to test a few different methods of breeding.

So far i'm up to about 6 or 7 fry in another grow out tank (from the egg traps). The traps have not yield nearly the amount of fry as the love shack but i'm still early in the testing stages.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

CPD fry? I don't recall anyone having bred CPDs here. Very exciting!


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

That's so cool!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

CPD's are my new obsession. 19 Fry from the first round and i'm up to 7 or so newly hatched fry in another tank.. I will have army's of the little guys in no time.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

You'll have no trouble selling them when you're ready. Beautiful fish.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Im getting an 84G tank in a few weeks so i plan on having a massive army of CPDs.. but once it gets to be to much ill probably sell some on the side to fund this crazy addiction


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I see the addiction fueled by cpd. Look forward to seeing your discus tank in the near future 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

So cool. I've been looking for these guys for a while. Can I buy some when they're bigger?!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My breeding projects has moved to the workshop tanks. I have been experimenting with a number of different methods with great results!! CPDs everywhere! Ill have an army in no time.

Jaguar - if you are interested I should have some that are starting to color up in the next few weeks

The tank was stripped down a bit and now holds about 20 baby pumpkin shrimp.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My finnex ray showed up today! Next I will be swapping to a canister once it arrives in the mail.

Very tempted to swap the substrate out do fluval stratum (have some left over) however there's about 15 baby pumpkin shrimp in the tank that are happily eating Algae and molting who I don't want to disturb....one of these days it will get a rescape.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The chi was being used for some baby pumpkins..I added a new light and a canister to the tank and a few of the shrimp bit the dust... I think this mag have caused a mini cycle. So I moved the pumpkins to another tanks and used this opportunity to rescaped the tank.

I set it up last night. Tested it today and moved in a few crs/CBS and so far they look happy!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks nice. After my move the light on mine is not working..have to check and c if i can figure out what happen


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Claudia! Probably a wire break inside the filter. Mine was in my room and made a loud gargling sound when wee te water stopped a bit and drove me nuts. So I added in a canister. New light and have it a re scape overhaul. 


If the shrimp are doing well in the next few days ill start migrating some more in


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Thanks Claudia! Probably a wire break inside the filter. Mine was in my room and made a loud gargling sound when wee te water stopped a bit and drove me nuts. So I added in a canister. New light and have it a re scape overhaul.
> 
> If the shrimp are doing well in the next few days ill start migrating some more in


Oh yes, it gets loud big time. It happen to me couple of times when water evaporated to much, sometimes i woke up in the middle of the nite cause of the loud noise lol I am thinking on adding a light on mine.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I defiantly recommended the filter/light upgrade. Saves those late night top offs


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Well I defiantly recommended the filter/light upgrade. Saves those late night top offs


Seems like i will b upgrading the light on mine for sure lol What light is the one u have now?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Finnex fugeray 10"


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to search for one and c what will work and will look nice too


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Time for some updates!

The CRS/CBS finally started breeding and i have a bunch of wii shrimplets running around the tank! The new light/filter looks much cleaner and the glosso is doing really well.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The CRS/CBS colony is finally expanding.. i realized the ferts were taking out a bunch of my shrimplets.. since i stoped dosing the tank i have tons of cute little babys growing up!

Thank tank is also temporarily housing my OEBTS until the Topless edge is ready.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

running co2?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nada. I used to does excel/metracide every couple of days but i quite about a month ago for the sake of the shrimplets. The tank seems to be doing well and the carpet continues to spread!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks great!


----------



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Your shrimps look awesome! Hopefully the colony will explode now that you've stopped dosing.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I added a HOB breeder box on the back of the tank... I Just need to find a way to make it quieter!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I just spotted 4 berried CBS in the love shack tank... they must have known it was Valentines Day!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you PM me or post what sort of Filter you used when you upgraded
your Chi


Tank looks great,,,,

Thanks


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Zoomed 501


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks

that's what I picked up for mine 
Did you hang it, or have it sitting behind


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

It's sitting behind. Works quite well. I had one on another 6g too before I sold the tank


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

beautiful shrimp and set-up! 
I noticed you are located in kelowna, I relocated from vancouver to the south okanagan and the water here is really hard...liquid rock as people call it.
I am looking to set up a shrimp tank, start with cherries. 
Do you have any tips and wondering where you get your shrimps and plants? I have been having the hardest time.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

They have come from all over. I'm in Kelowna and its. A bit slim pickings. Part locally parts are from out of town. Cherrys are pretty easy. You should have much trouble with them


----------

